# Pike Bültenstiege



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxsqa-kNDXQ&feature=youtu.be

Fit at nearly 10 years


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

He looks like a really fun dog!


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

That dog looks super for his age. His teeth look good too.


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

A pleasure to watch. Thanks for posting.


----------

